# My Asclepiads and some other weird stuff



## atropos (Jun 22, 2011)

Here are a few  pictures of my plant collection. Mainly Stapelia, Huernia and Ceropegia. 

First some pictures of plants which are blooming at the moment, a lot more to come :drool:

Huernia booleana with seedpods







Stapelia hirsuta with seedpods







Huernia pendurata







Ceropegia stapeliiformis, very nice colour variaty



















Ceropegia sp. don't know what it is, it's growing in the same pot as the plant above, could be a hybrid. But still very nice







Ceropegia stapeliiformis ssp. "Serpentina"













Encyclia orchid I bought today







---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

And now some pictures of last year.

Stapelia gettleffii

























Ceropegia sandersonii hybrid







Huernia macrocarpa yellow and red







Huernia quinta RSA locality













Huernia procumbens







Huernia longituba







Echidnopsis repens







Quaqua mammillaris







Frerea indica







Ceropegia hybrid



















Larryleachia picta last year







This year







Stapelianthus decaryi







Huernia booleana







Duvalia sp.







Stapelia hirsuta 







5 minutes later













Orbea hadimelicolea













Stapelia gigantea







Stapelia grandiflora













Stultitia decariy







Ceropegia dichotoma


----------



## moose35 (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome plants.

some of those flowers are amazing


thanks for sharing



moose


----------



## Bigboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Lovely collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## atropos (Jun 22, 2011)

And hopefully many many more species blooming this year. Have around 50-60 species.


----------



## jt39565 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow ! I am as impressed with your plants as I am with most peoples T collections ( that's meant to be a compliment)
 I really like the Stapelia grandiflora.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cool. I've always wanted a blooming Stapelia, but never had any luck with them.


----------



## atropos (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunlight is most important and for many species a cool period in winter. But many of the bigger Stapelia species are quite easy in the windowsill.

Stapelia gigantea is really easy, big and a bit smelly :evil: Do you have a window towards the south? Without central heating would be perfect. Over here in the Netherlands, S. gigantea is doing great, so in most parts of the US it should do perfect. But there are many more species which do great in your windowsill. Send me a PM and I can see what species you could keep.

It's so great to open your greenhouse and see a swarm of flies and the smell of a dead animal which baked in the sun for 3 weeks in a puddle of water 

Also have some Aroids (Amorphophallus konjac), flower about 1,5 meters high and smells like a dead horse. My bulbs are still small, so will take about 2 years untill I will have a flower.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 23, 2011)

That was great!  You have my dreamgeenhouse.  I have the same Duvalia sp. btw, are you not sure what it is?  It blooms but I've never been able to get seeds from it, do you know a trick there?


----------



## pavel (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet collection!  I currently only have _Huernia zebrina_ and _Huernia schneideriana_.  So many plants, so little space.


----------

